# Heller Bireme



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is a small-scale (1/225) model of a Greco-Roman Bireme by Heller. 

















I tried to match the box art with my paint scheme: 








It's a fun little kit that builds up into a nice model. Rigging is stretched sprue and thread.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Really nice paintjob. Especially the sails and wood details.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent.

I occasionally wonder if any has ever tried to do a realistic water base with all those oars in action.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nicely done, Paul. You did a great job matching the cover art :thumbsup: This just to show that in the right hands even these small ship kits can look great


----------

